# Wheel offset for a 82 280ZXt



## EmeraldOrchid143 (Apr 22, 2004)

Does anyone know the wheel offset and lug pattern for a 82 280ZXT? I can't find out anywhere!!


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

EmeraldOrchid143 said:


> Does anyone know the wheel offset and lug pattern for a 82 280ZXT? I can't find out anywhere!!


It should be 10mm positive offset on a 4 x 4.5" (114.3mm) bolt pattern. That is for a standard NA ZX but I cannot see why there would be a difference between NA and turbo.

P.S. at Modern Motorsports Ltd they make adapters to fit aftermarket wheel, you can find them at http://www.modern-motorsports.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=11


----------

